# bowfishing



## Wiperwilly (May 12, 2009)

Can anyone tell me if bow fishing for carp and gar is permitted in the OHIO river in West Virginia?
my son and I would really like to shank some of those pesky gars!
any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

This is for "West Virginia Bow Fishing" in General: Non-Residents MUST have a HUNTING License in order to Bow Fish in West Virginia. Carp may be taken by Bow year-round. Other Non-Game fish may be taken by Bow during all months of the year EXCEPT May and June. You must observe all applicable Fishing Regulations.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Jim summed it up...Basically carp are fair game yr round...Ya can shoot gar but not in May and June...


----------



## Wiperwilly (May 12, 2009)

thanks guys, I appreciate the information. Not sure if I want to buy a hunting lisc. just to bowfish for gars. thanks just the same though.


----------

